# Rear Wiper Delete



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all,

I am planning to remove the rear wiper blade on our Atlas.
For my opinion, I don't think the rear wiper is useful and on top of that, I never used it in my entire life. 

Did somebody already remove the lift gate cover from the inside? 
I am afraid that I will break something. Especially the lift gate function, we have the SE w tech to the lift gate opens itself and closes.









Where should I start to remove the trim/plastic?

And

Which one of all those options would you pick? I am thinking to pick the URO Tuning.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/billet-aluminum-rear-wiper-delete-plug/005265ecs01~a/

http://www.urotuning.com/Rear-Wiper-Delete-Plug-Mk4-Mk5-Mk6-Mk7-Golf-GTi-a-p/uro-wiper-delete.htm

https://www.goapr.com/products/rear_wiper_delete.html

Thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, if it isn't effective and you don't use it, why remove it? Weight savings? Improved aerodynamics? Improved rear visibility? Removal certainly does not improve the appearance of the vehicle.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to remove the rear wiper blade on our Atlas.
> For my opinion, I don't think the rear wiper is useful and on top of that, I never used it in my entire life.
> ...



Seems like the ECS version looks like a better product. 

Following to see results.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree with the ECS one. However for me with the snow and salt the rear wiper is needed. I do like the look of the delete but can't do without it.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to remove the rear wiper blade on our Atlas.
> For my opinion, I don't think the rear wiper is useful and on top of that, I never used it in my entire life.
> ...


I don’t understand the logic here. What is the point of removing the rear wiper? Even if you don’t use it it causes no harm just sitting there. Am I missing something?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wsutard1 said:


> I don’t understand the logic here. What is the point of removing the rear wiper? Even if you don’t use it it causes no harm just sitting there. Am I missing something?


Because folks in this country are stupid as rocks, even VW owners.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

wsutard1 said:


> I don’t understand the logic here. What is the point of removing the rear wiper? Even if you don’t use it it causes no harm just sitting there. Am I missing something?


It's about looks and personalization. If I live in a warmer climate that doesn't see snow and salt, I would consider the rear delete.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> It's about looks and personalization. If I live in a warmer climate that doesn't see snow and salt, I would consider the rear delete.


Looks? :screwy:


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

wsutard1 said:


> I don’t understand the logic here. What is the point of removing the rear wiper? Even if you don’t use it it causes no harm just sitting there. Am I missing something?



Well just because you don't understand the logic... I can say that to everything. People buy weapons. I don't understand the logic... (I know weapons are a big deal, but different opinions bla bla bla)

I am glad that I can do things how I like them. 

But to answer your question:

The reason why I want to remove mine:

- I never use it! NEVER. I turned it off, that the wiper goes off when I am in reverse and have my front windshield wipers on.
- My personal opinion, the rear wiper is never there to get everything crystal clear, so you can see in 4K or HD through the window. I can see through it anyway. I take my car to a carwash every 1-2 weeks and the water just pearls off. I can see cars through it, I can see everything, even I never used the wiper.
- The LOOK. Yes I already debadged my car. Why? It looks better. The wiper is kind of useless to me, so I want to remove it and make it look prettier.




knedrgr said:


> It's about looks and personalization. If I live in a warmer climate that doesn't see snow and salt, I would consider the rear delete.


We live in Alabama! But I have done it while I was living in Germany too!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Well just because you don't understand the logic... I can say that to everything. People buy weapons. I don't understand the logic... (I know weapons are a big deal, but different opinions bla bla bla)
> 
> I am glad that I can do things how I like them.
> 
> ...


Can you post pictures of your Atlas when this is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Go with the URO one. Good clean sharp edges to them and better looking o rings. I dont like the ecstuning bubbly look and definitely not the apr one with their logo on it.

Post pics and tips when done.

I live in south florida and will be doing this eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> We live in Alabama!


Ahh, I get it now 🙂


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/billet-aluminum-rear-wiper-delete-plug/005265ecs01~a/



A heads up on the ECS version....the black anodizing *WILL* fade to purple from the sun light, unfortunately


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

It looks awesome! I will try work on a small how to. And I picked the URO tuning!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

